
Linux Containers on Windows - ingve
https://blog.docker.com/2017/09/preview-linux-containers-on-windows/
======
fulafel
The naming keeps getting more confusing. Docker for Mac was a virtual machine
containing Linux instead of Docker containers for OS X. Now Docker's Linux
Containers on Windows is "Docker for Mac" like setup on Windows, instead of
the nominally implied LXC.

